# HOCOC 2014-2015 Season



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

HOCOC 2014-2015 Schedule

September 28 (Sunday) “Fall Brawl” Langhorne HO Speedway, 23 Field Pond Rd. Milford, MA, Ed 717-649-5251 Pits Open 9:00AM
Main NSC Sportsman, Drivers choice Modifieds or Trucks, Consolation Event Jalopy's Bonus Event Luddite Invitational IROC Wingmaster Sprints

October 4 (Saturday) “The Last Blast From The Past” Thompson HO Raceway, 370 Brandy Hill Road Thompson Ct. Durf 860-790-6239 Pits Open 9:00AM
Main ASRL Trans-Am, Support Event G-Jet Indy/F- 1, Support Event IROC DASH Bombers

November 22 (Saturday) “Turkey Derby” LenJet Raceway, 280 Eliot St. Ashland MA, 280 Eliot St. Ashland MA. Peter 508-380-3339, Pits Open 9:00AM
Main Event NSC Sportsman, Main Event ASRL Trans-Am, Support Event Super Late Models

December 28 (Sunday) “Big Dog Shootout” Juniper Raceway, 70 Oliver St., Southbridge, MA, Gerry 508-666-6667, Pits Open 9:00AM
Main Event NSC Sportsman, Drivers choice Modifieds or Jalopy's, Consolation Event Fairgrounds, Open Bonus Event Open Competition

January 17 (Saturday) “The Clash” Rolling Thunder Raceway, 85 Hope St. Cumberland R.I. Ron 401-640-4812, Pits Open 9:00AM
Main Event NSC Sportsman, Main Event ASRL Trans-Am, Support Event Trucks

February 21 (Saturday) “All Star Race” LenJet Raceway, 280 Eliot St. Ashland MA. Peter 508-380-3339, Pits Open 9:00AM
Main Event ASRL Trans-Am

March 15 (Sunday) “Sizzler” East Haven Raceway, 2 Brockett Pl. East Haven, CT, Richard 203-469-6959 Pits Open 9:00AM
Main Event NSC Sportsman, Drivers choice Jalopy's or Super Late Models, Consolation Event Modifieds

April 1 (Wednesday) “Wacky Wednesday” Langehorne HO Speedway, 23 Field Pond Rd. Milford, MA, Ed 717-649-5251, Pits Open 5:00PM
Main Event Open Competition, Support Event IROC Wingmaster Sprints
Open Competition IROC Wingmaster Sprints

April 12 (Sunday) “National Sportsman Championship” LenJet Raceway, 280 Eliot St. Ashland MA. Peter 508-380-3339, Pits Open 8:00AM
Main Event NSC Sportsman, Support Event Fairgrounds, Support Event Open Competition

Schedule is subject to change.
In case of inclement weather or if it is forecast please check the HOCOC yahoo board for updates.
Underlined classes are classes that will be judged and awarded Modeler Of The Year points.
Main, Support and Bonus Events: open to all drivers.
Drivers Choice Events: Drivers choose one of the 2 classes. If there is not enough drivers to fill the field of one of the Drivers Choice Events beginning with the lowest finisher from the other Drivers Choice Event will be permitted to run in the other Choice Event. This will be done until the field is completed.


----------

